# Heosafe/Abus habitation door lock



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Heosaf/Abus door lock

The above link is to the German Heosafe website which google has translated (poorly) for me.

Nuke has these for sale on Outdoorbits (£87) but I am having problems with that website. These are new so I guess no one has any experience of them?

Although I think some Hymers might use Abus locks.

What do people think of these? T

Pros - They look easy to fit
Can be operated from inside and outside

Cons - They do not look as tho they deadlock.
I would have to remove or jiggle about with the built in fly screen 
on our door


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Doors*

Hi

Following on from your previous post, these locks can be locked from outside. Therefore, the can door can be your exit door, leaving you free to jam a broom handle in the habitation door!

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Locks*

Hi

Just a bit more

I am thinking that additional cab door locks that can be seen from outside may be more of a deterrent than the ones that can only be seen from the inside?

For my personal needs, I think I need to offer the van more protection when I am away from it, rather than when I am in it and sleeping at aires, services etc. Hopefully, Oscar will look after the van when we are in it.

Rapide561


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have ordered both the Heosafe locks for the cab doors and the Abus lock for the habitation door, basically for the following reasons...

1) I can lock everything safely from the inside when overnighting.

2) I can lock the cab doors from the inside then go out via the habitation door and lock it from the outside (also giving a visible deterrent).

I should receive them in the next few days and will gladly post installation pics and opinion.

MarkM


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

MarkM said:


> I have ordered both the Heosafe locks for the cab doors and the Abus lock for the habitation door, basically for the following reasons...
> 
> 1) I can lock everything safely from the inside when overnighting.
> 
> ...


Yes Mark. I agree, I think I have come to the same conclusion.



MarkM said:


> I should receive them in the next few days and will gladly post installation pics and opinion.
> 
> MarkM


Thank you. Your opinion wants you have received them would be valuable.

Did you order them from outdoor bits?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

If you are going to fit the Abus/Heosafe put a bigger distance between the normal and the new lock this will impede Jemmying by the average scrote (unless he routinely carries 2 jemmy tools) , the lock itself will not stop a pro. Not sure from the photo but it looks weak enough that a screwdriver would destroy/open it Btw the nearer you put it to top or bottom corner the greater the anti jemmying effect, if its s plit/barn door you have other problems though....

BTW is the heasafe inside cab lock is all the black bit plastic ?????


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes - ordered from Outdoor Bits - after having trouble with web site (I have spoken to Dave about this).

One other point that I should have mentioned. I have chosen to remove the fixed fly screen on my door and replace with the the roll away Fiammia one. Two reasons - one for the lock but the main reason being that on my Kon-Tiki my four year old closed the fly screen while I was outside and neither she (inside) or me (out side) could open it again!

Luckily we were only in the driveway so a bit of brute force and a screwdriver solved the problem.

Good idea about putting the new Abus lock a distance away from the built in door lock George. Makes sense, thanks.

As soon as I receive them I will fit and post a review and some fitting pics etc.

MarkM


----------

